# Looking for new friends



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Gah! Too bad you weren't in Ontario...I need someone to ride with too.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Shame you are not in North Georgia, I am also looking for horse riding buddies!

Rhonda


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Wish all of you were in central California!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

is that any where near beaver county? i'm just above that in ks


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I know I wish you were closer to me too. No one I know likes to trail ride. Just playday


----------



## wicastawakan (Mar 2, 2010)

I live near Lexington, OK, but still quite a ways from you. There are quite a few trail riders in the Purcell/Lexington area. 
I imagine you could hook up with a bunch riding trails on holidays/weekends, etc. Look on the net for OK trails close to you & go ride & see if you can meet some riders you enjoy. Good luck. Clint


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I live north of Seminole, OK. There are some great trails within a 40 mile radius of me and I can't wait until Dancer is ready to hit them. 

Bell Cow Lake in Chandler is supposed to have some nice trails. Sportsman's Lake just east of Seminole is supposed to have some of the best in the state. Daughter and her friends ride the trails at Prague lake regularly - they are nice and sandy, so no shoes are necessary there. That's probably where Dancer and I will start.

If you are ever down my way, give me a holler!


----------



## apache99 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am planning a trail ride the first weekend of November at Hillsdale lake, KS if anyone is interested were camping all weekend and riding plus its super cheap like fifteen bucks a night...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

We should make a thread about meeting up with trail riders in certain areas!  Personally I'm always looking for riding buddies in the northeast Ohio area, near Akron/Cleveland


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello fellow Okie! I am in the southeast or southwest depending on college lol. I have gelding that I ride trails on  He comes home with me, and I keep him where I go to college at a BO place. 

We are practically opposite sides of the state though! :/


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wish you all were near me in wisconsin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

